
Show HN: Find the Right Bible Verse by Topic or KeyWord using BibleBooklet App - cvaidya1986
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appstore.com&#x2F;biblebooklet<p>Find the perfect Bible insight from over 200 Topics.
Search by keyword like &#x27;Anxiety&#x27; or &#x27;Depression&#x27; to get relevant verses.
Share verses easily on Instagram, WhatsApp, Facebook, Twitter or text.
======
new_realist
Is “how to own a slave?” one of the topics? Slaves, obey your earthly masters
with fear and trembling, etc. And of course Luke 12:47-48, where Jesus
condones slave beatings. The Bible is practically a slave owner’s manual.

~~~
dang
Religious flamewar is not welcome on HN and will get you banned. Please review
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and do not post like this again.

------
jbob2000
There's nothing technically novel here, this post feels like some kind of
techno-proselytizing.

